

List of US politicians that have reversed support for PIPA/SOPA - flyt
http://www.quora.com/SOPA-PIPA-Blackout-Protest-Jan-18-2012/What-politicians-reversed-their-support-of-SOPA-PIPA-after-the-January-18-Internet-protests

======
billswift
For now, any way. As soon as it's out of the news, after the elections, they
will almost certainly try to pass them, or another similar bill, again. It's a
never ending game of Whack-A-Mole. Eventually, one will get through.

